# Austria tipp3 Bundesliga 28-29 Sep



## OddsPoster (Sep 24, 2013)

Full Time Result  

Closes  1 X 2  
28 Sep 17:30 SV Josko Ried - SV Grodig 2.15 3.30 3.35 +72 SV Josko Ried - SV Grodig 
28 Sep 20:00 SK Rapid Vienna - Wolfsberger AC 1.57 4.00 5.70 +73 SK Rapid Vienna - Wolfsberger AC 
28 Sep 20:00 SK Sturm Graz - Wacker Innsbruck 2.05 3.30 3.70 +74 SK Sturm Graz - Wacker Innsbruck 
28 Sep 20:00 Admira - FK Austria Vienna 5.25 3.75 1.65 +74 Admira - FK Austria Vienna 
29 Sep 17:30 RB Salzburg - SC Wiener Neustadt 1.17 8.50 11.00 +73


----------

